# if my eyelids were petals..



## Q o B (Apr 10, 2006)

so i joined in on a challenge in one of the myspace groups, the challenge was flowers. such a LOVELY topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think i should try to duplicate flowers more often. 

















eyes:
grape pigment 
ruby red pigment
bright fuchsia pigment
bright coral pigment
golden rod
and tons of chrome yellow
for bottom lid:
emerald green and golden olive pigment

then some lashes from Sally's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for cheeks i used a tad of frankly scarlet and style

and budding lustreglass on the lips 

and here's the flower:


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 10, 2006)

I love this! It is so bright and happy!


----------



## Isis (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh WOW thats hot! I love it


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 10, 2006)

GORGEOUS!!!
I LOVE it.....WOW!!!


----------



## asteffey (Apr 10, 2006)

WOW! amazing! you are very talented.


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 10, 2006)

fantastic!


----------



## devin (Apr 10, 2006)

oooh so vivid and beautiful! i love it!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow,.. I am in love with that color combo,. but sadly my blending skills are still being improved upon,. I doubt I could get it to look so beautiful as you have done it!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks u guys!!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 10, 2006)

ohhhh girl i'm going to Sally's tomorrow for lashes...HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## missunderstood (Apr 11, 2006)

amazingg! so vibrant!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

your blending is unbelievable!!! absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 11, 2006)

this is fabulous!!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2006)

do more do more 

i loved this when i saw it in the challenge i almost fell off my couch

EDIT:i wrote my letter but i can't find where i saved it jeez so when i find it i'll send you a copy first see what you think hahaha i would laugh if i get a response


----------



## feel.the.BEAT (Apr 11, 2006)

this is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!! the colors are so vibrant. i've seen your work on myspace....dang girl you've got skills!!


----------



## Meaghan (Apr 11, 2006)

absolutely love it


----------



## XoXo (Apr 11, 2006)

SO talented its unbelievable...incredible


----------



## Cleopatra (Apr 11, 2006)

That is so bright and happy.  You did a great job!!!!!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Apr 11, 2006)

So pretty and bright. Great job!


----------



## trucco.diva (Apr 11, 2006)

Beautiful!and fantastic blending!! Awesome job!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 11, 2006)

So gorgeous!!! I love when you post a FOTD!!! Your looks are to die for! This combo is so pretty, I must try it!!!


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 11, 2006)

nothing against your skills i think your awesomely talented but can i ask why u always take colour up to your eye brow.. id love to see what you would look like with a more subtle highlight than such a vibrant highlight..

ohhhhhhhh please dont get sad or angry i dont wana sound mean *ducks for cover*


----------



## mellz (Apr 11, 2006)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## iama2j (Apr 11, 2006)

woahhh i REALLLI like it..the colour combo is unconventional but you make it look SO Good. thats majorly impressive =0 !!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh My Goodnesssss! This Is So Incredibly Fabulous!


----------



## Popmodeprincess (Apr 11, 2006)

Brilliant! What brushes did you use?


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 11, 2006)

That looks amazing.


----------



## PrettyinPink (Apr 11, 2006)

You have the most amazing skills! Your fotd's are always my fav!


----------



## Q o B (Apr 11, 2006)

hey thanks everyone! i had fun doin it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i havnt posted on specktra in a while so its nice to feel kinda welcomed back


----------



## Q o B (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pushpa* 
_do more do more 

i loved this when i saw it in the challenge i almost fell off my couch

EDIT:i wrote my letter but i can't find where i saved it jeez so when i find it i'll send you a copy first see what you think hahaha i would laugh if i get a response_

 
haha well u never know. u just never know..! and i wanna read it, u should just write a whole sob story


----------



## Q o B (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissShiva* 
_nothing against your skills i think your awesomely talented but can i ask why u always take colour up to your eye brow.. id love to see what you would look like with a more subtle highlight than such a vibrant highlight..

ohhhhhhhh please dont get sad or angry i dont wana sound mean *ducks for cover*_

 
well, to my knowledge, this is the first time ive ever use a true/bold color where the highlight should be. i always use either ricepaper, naked lunch, crystal avalance, shroom, nylon, and a couple others that i forget the name of, as a highlight and i dont consider those to be that vibrant. and lately i havnt been able to NOT use rice paper..but i dont think thats a bold one....right? 

and for bringing the color up a little higher than most, its just my way of making up for me not having such a  visible crease. i got fatty lids so ya, i just try to make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont think it looks that bad..but then again its all about personal preference.


----------



## snickrs (Apr 11, 2006)

oooo its gorgeous i love it


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 11, 2006)

wow thats hot


----------



## brandi (Apr 11, 2006)

that is soo pretty and bright! and the colors look just like the pretty flower! i think that flowers are good inspirations when you are in a rut!


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 12, 2006)

that looks so unbelievably gorgeous on you. i LOVE the color combination, and wish i could pull it off as well as you do! great representation of the flower picture as well, maybe i'll try a flower look sometime, its such a creative idea


----------



## MissLorsie (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Iheart MakeupArtCosmetics* 
_well, to my knowledge, this is the first time ive ever use a true/bold color where the highlight should be. i always use either ricepaper, naked lunch, crystal avalance, shroom, nylon, and a couple others that i forget the name of, as a highlight and i dont consider those to be that vibrant. and lately i havnt been able to NOT use rice paper..but i dont think thats a bold one....right? 

and for bringing the color up a little higher than most, its just my way of making up for me not having such a  visible crease. i got fatty lids so ya, i just try to make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont think it looks that bad..but then again its all about personal preference._

 
cool - thanks for answering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ive always loved ur fotds i just never had the guts to ask *shy*

u always choose the best colour combinations!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOORRRRGEOUS. I love this.


----------



## lovejam (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh, WOW. That is fantastic!


----------



## Riet (Apr 14, 2006)

wow!!


----------



## Ascella (Apr 14, 2006)

Stunning, what a nice color combination.


----------



## llucidity (Apr 14, 2006)

This is freaking awesome


----------



## Shellamia (Apr 14, 2006)

As always I'm speechless with your work!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jun 21, 2006)

I ALWAYS LOOOVE your work!!!! Flawless and beautiful!!!!


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 21, 2006)

That's soooo _sweet_


----------



## mymla (Jun 21, 2006)

That's amazing, I love it!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 21, 2006)

i cant get over how pretty this is! =D its amazing!!


----------



## koolmnbv (Jun 21, 2006)

this is beautiful, I would desperately love to see a full eye tutorial from you! I think you have amazing talent with blending and with how vibrant your looks are! Please consider a tut or at least tell me how you keep it so bright but yet well blended! thx for this amazing look


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 21, 2006)

like the lips


----------



## quandolak (Jun 21, 2006)

..........


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2006)

Your eyesahdow is so vibrant and absolutely stunning!


----------



## ska_wiking (Jun 21, 2006)

i love it!! very brilliant! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you look like a MAC official photo...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And how do you put the colors? from the bottom to the top or from the top to the bottom? i hope you understand me.. i'm not sure about "bottom" :S sorry


----------



## dmolinet (Jun 21, 2006)

Omg!!


----------



## capspock (Jun 21, 2006)

Holly cow!!! Amazing job!!!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 21, 2006)

W-O-W.

I could never ever pull that off, but it's beautiful.


----------

